
Ask HN: Practical post-quantum cryptography libraries? - networked
Is there a libsodium of, for example, lattice-based cryptography or a project that seems likely to become it?
======
Haxker
“ In contrast to the threat quantum computing poses to current public-key
algorithms, most current symmetric cryptographic algorithms and hash functions
are considered to be relatively secure against attacks by quantum
computers.[2][7] While the quantum Grover's algorithm does speed up attacks
against symmetric ciphers, doubling the key size can effectively block these
attacks.[8] Thus post-quantum symmetric cryptography does not need to differ
significantly from current symmetric cryptography. See section on symmetric-
key approach below.”

